

Ask HN: Hosting trade-offs and options - CarolineW

Hi,<p>For many years now I've used a small, family-run web and email hosting option, and it's been great.  The service has been extraordinary, the facilities great, and although the price has been slightly higher, the quality of the service has been worth it.<p>But now as I'm using more and more facilities, and depending on the access more and more heavily, the drawbacks are becoming more severe.  I'm starting to have to consider moving away from this friendly, personal service to one that's more reliable.<p>Any recommendations?  All advice and comments welcome.
======
JoachimSchipper
You'll get better answers if you tell people what you need - lots of capacity,
good support, low price, PHP, Rails, Python?

~~~
CarolineW
You're right - I should've done that.

I need a few 100 MB, CGI capabilities (Python and Perl), no frameworks,
unlimited emails, moderate bandwidth (http and ftp).

Support should be enough to help get setup, etc, but not a lot of hand-
holding. Good metrics would be useful too.

But it's too late to ask here. I'll come back in a few days and make a more
comprehensive question.

Thanks.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Good luck. I don't know that much about the (UK or otherwise) hosting scene,
so I can't really help you, but I'm sure that there are people who can.

Incidentally, I've heard people who do follow hosting more closely talk about
getting good deals from <http://www.webhostingtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=4>.
Since it's an advertising section (of an apparently fairly well-known "real"
forum), it looks rather spammy, but apparently the deals are good and real.

~~~
CarolineW
Thanks! I'll check that out.

------
CarolineW
PS: I should add that I'm based in the UK, and would prefer a UK-based
company.

~~~
dawson
I can recommend layershift.com. I have a couple of VPS with them. Great
service and support and based in the UK.

~~~
CarolineW
Thanks - I'll take a look.

